# Java Zahlenrätsel



## ITger00 (20. Apr 2021)

Hallo zusammen 
als Informatik Hausaufgabe haben wir folgende Programmierung zu einem Zahlenrätsel bekommen und sollen nun dieses lösen bzw. auch unser Vorgehen stichpunktartig aufschreiben (also nicht nur in ein Programm eintippen und Lösung abschreiben)

raetsel (2,3)=
raetsel (4,-2)=


public int raetsel (int n, int m)
    {                                                                                  
         int ergebnis=0;
         int p=1;
         for (int i=0; i<m ; i=i+1)
         {
             p= p*n ;

             ergebnis= ergebnis+p;

            }
            return ergebnis;
        }
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie man bei so einer Aufgabe am besten vorgeht.. Habe alles mögliche probiert komme aber auf kein logisches Ergebnis
Es würde mir sehr freuen wenn mich jemand von Euch vielleicht einen Tipp geben könnte, wie man da überhaupt am besten anfängt 
Dankeschön im Voraus !


----------



## mihe7 (20. Apr 2021)

Du machst Dir eine Tabelle, in der Du alle Werte einträgst und dann spielst Du den Code Schritt für Schritt durch. Hier kannst Du bei der Schleife beginnen.

Beispiel für raetsel(1,1)


nmipergebnis11010for ...1101*n = 11p = p * n;
ergebnis = ergebnis + p11111i = i + 1;
zurück zur for-Schleife. Bedingung i < m ist nicht mehr erfüllt

Ergebnis ist 1.


----------



## ITger00 (20. Apr 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Du machst Dir eine Tabelle, in der Du alle Werte einträgst und dann spielst Du den Code Schritt für Schritt durch. Hier kannst Du bei der Schleife beginnen.
> 
> Beispiel für raetsel(1,1)
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank !!


----------

